# Router, planer sled, problems



## skier1 (May 19, 2017)

I'm getting a washboard effect when trying to flatten a board. I's worse going crossgrain. Tried taking just a small amount, same effect. Any ideas?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not clear on what you are trying to do from your post above. If you can you post a picture of what your setup looks like, perhaps someone can help.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I think you are trying to flatten a board using a router sled for planing.

If so, I would say to make sure each pass overlaps the last by 50% or so. That is, if you use a 1" bit move the sled forward a haf inch at a time.

You should also check that the router is flat in the sled. If it tips slightly forward you may be creating a sloped cut.

Finally I would say not to expect a super smooth finish from the router bit. The grain can be disturbed in swirl marks from the rotation of the blade, and there can be tool marks left over as well. My Douglas fir workbench top looks like it is washboarded, but if you run your hand down it it is smooth. It's just how the grain is laying from the router passes.

Brian


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

A dish cutting router bit can help. They have slightly rounded corners, so a ridge is less likely to form.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Be more specific about the equipment and setup, preferably include pics (hopefully right side up), otherwise everyone is just shooting in the dark. For what it's worth, my guess is vibration. Your setup isn't rigid enough.


----------

